# Best Fishing Floats for Rivers?



## BulletBobber (Aug 18, 2005)

What is the best Fishing Float for river fishing and why?

Being the inventor of the Bullet bobber my vote is obvious because I like more control of where my bait or lure goes. 
They plane to the side and flip direction when given a little tug.
They are a bit tricky to learn but learning new tricks is a good thing.
It may not be fair comparing a mini planer board bobber with a non planing bobber. 
They are a bit heavy but can be slip rigged for feeling the bite.
And you can put on a bobber stop to control depth of a free drift.








You can go where you want if the conditions are right and not have to recast.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

In my mind, float fishing is a linear *downstream* presentation, that is drag-free. That is the main benefit to float fishing. Eagle Claw Wazps work fine for me, although I use lots of different floats. Having a float that I can pull to make it plane to the side is not a benefit to me, and the way I fish with floats. Reeling in, and casting (or just dropping my float into the line I want it to follow) is a small part of float fishing. Floating at the right depth in the right line is what bobber fishing is about.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

I prefer a sheffield floats in 7.0 gram for steelies and 11 for kings

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BulletBobber (Aug 18, 2005)

I like having left / right remote control of my bobber. Any bobber can free drift including the Bullet Bobber.All other bobbers are ristricted to fishndude's "linear" thinking.

You can also slip rigging a Bullet bobber that adds some 3D control. I have personally fished for over an hour on one cast when the fish weren't hitting. 

With the Bullet Boober your bait or lure is in the water 100% of the time unless you catch a fish or wish to try a bifferent bait or lure.

When it comes to what is most effective, being in the water and where you want all the time is the best way to fish. You cant catch fish if your line ain't in the water.

Try doing any of these things with a "linear" bobber...can't do it.










Over 30,000 Bullet Bobbers sold and not one has been returned for refund because they do make fishing more FUN!

Paul & Jon BulletBobber Legacy,


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Big fan or Dreenan Loafers and Avons in clear water, 4.5-8grams. Otherwise it's the Raven FD;s in 8-11grams. I can put a float about anywhere I want via line control and a 15' rod.


----------



## BulletBobber (Aug 18, 2005)

*The small BulletBobber weighs 6 grams and the medium is 12 grams.*
*They come in clear if you think color scares the fish.*
*I know for fact that it better to have some remote control and caught more fish because I had it.*
*Youll find you can fish in place that nobody else can.how many time was your spot taken???*

*You guys are tough sell!*
*I paid full price to be a sponsor but wont do it again next year the way things are going.*
*You will be supporting this site if you support the sponsorsme!*


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

BulletBobber said:


> *You guys are tough sell!*
> *I paid full price to be a sponsor but wont do it again next year the way things are going.*
> *You will be supporting this site if you support the sponsorsme!*


I am sure everyone appreciates your support. And I also think you probably have a good product for some situations. But I really don't see it being any break through for fishing spawn in a river. I am sure it would work, but I don't see it being any better than a regular bobber in the river. If I had one, I'd still fish it like a regular bobber, because I want a drag free drift, not a mini planer board. That is the idea, let your bobber go where the current takes it, mend your line to keep it from dragging, and let it go. And especially when fishing gut, I want to check my bait after ever drift, to be sure it looks ok or change it out if it has been a while. 
That said, I am sure there are plenty of other senarios that would make your product really shine and be an asset.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

There are a few applications that it could be useful. I'll try it.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

What's the best float for fishing the rivers?
I don't think there's one float out there that's the "holy grail" when it comes to float fishing.
Its more personal preference than anything.
I want a float that's pretty and tracks well. When I run out of them I just want something that will float my bait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Ditto on the sheffied floats, but I use 11g for both steelies and kings but I've caught them on thill floats too. They work just fine.


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

I like those red and white round plastic bobbers. Reminds me of bluegill fishing as a kid- hilarious to pull a King out of the frog water with that stuff :lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

BulletBobber said:


> *You guys are tough sell!*
> *I paid full price to be a sponsor but wont do it again next year the way things are going.*
> *You will be supporting this site if you support the sponsorsme!*



It's a dog eat dog world out there-

It would work good hangin spinners in the pool at Tippy during summer, But nobody does that anymore... Bring a handfull, Hammer some fish for a week and they'd sell! 

Drennen is whats popular because that's what Got Em on the end of the line! 
Before you could even purchase Drennen in Michigan there was a handfull that used them Regularly in the N.W.streams of Mich., And after a while people noticed that tracking a float "dead drift" without motion was the technique that hung fish on a day in/day out basis. Now normal standard procedure. 

You want to change a "steelheaders" line of thinking? It must be seen on the water....


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

BulletBobber said:


> *The small BulletBobber weighs 6 grams and the medium is 12 grams.*
> *They come in clear if you think color scares the fish.*
> *I know for fact that it better to have some remote control and caught more fish because I had it.*
> *Youll find you can fish in place that nobody else can.how many time was your spot taken???*
> ...


You're the only sponsor I see desperately promoting thier own product using the threads of these forums. 

Shouldn't the success of your product sell itself? Much like all the other bobbers mentioned (including many more that were not).

Maybe I'm the only one that's views your posts this way...


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Treven said:


> You're the only sponsor I see desperately promoting thier own product using the threads of these forums.
> 
> Shouldn't the success of your product sell itself? Much like all the other bobbers mentioned (including many more that were not).
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one that's views your posts this way...




Better watch it or you will be paying for this sight yourself!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I think everyone makes bobber fishing way to complicated. Fishing in general, is as complicated and technical as you want it to be. Kings are not fussy on what kind of bobber you got; if your skein is good, then your bobber is good.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I think everyone makes bobber fishing way to complicated. Fishing in general, is as complicated and technical as you want it to be. Kings are not fussy on what kind of bobber you got; if your skein is good, then your bobber is good.


 its all about the milky scent goodness


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

How dare you downplay my perfectly hydrodynamic float which carries my bait directly into the fishes mouth (or @zz). Perfect drift. Every time. You think they're actually biting their own eggs  Haha I know where you're reports are from too A_S. You should switch locations again and chuck the camera. I heard Lake Huron is on the rebound :coolgleam


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Haha I know where you're reports are from too A_S. You should switch locations again and chuck the camera. I heard Lake Huron is on the rebound


What? At any rate, not worried about my location, it's only one spot and I can hold my own there:coolgleam.


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

So you only fish the dam and nowhere else. Ha! I'll be at many of your spots on two or three streams and possibly a creek or two after seeing all those pics :cwm27: All joking aside bulletbobber I've never seen your bobber in use and as others have pointed out that is why it couldn't possibly beat my favorite round red and white. 

I would like to see the bullet bobber in action and I know that in high water the fish would prefer that you drift slower than current speed. I've seen guys back bouncing slammin fish where us bobber guys can't get squat just cuz the bait is going past the fish too fast in water with no visibility.

Put the bullet bobber in the right fishermans hands and post 'em up at the highest traffic spots and they better be catchin. A lot. Then you'll be the proud owner of the next river fishing fad. Seriously put some samples in influential fishermans hands. I can't wait to see it and tell the drennan guys "told ya so". Best regards to your efforts!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> So you only fish the dam and nowhere else. Ha! I'll be at many of your spots on two or three streams and possibly a creek or two after seeing all those pics


Uh, am I supposed to be all worried now? As for the dam, don't think so this time of year.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow. A little bit of sheet talking. 
Watch out AS....he is gonna fish all of your spots, and take all of your fish. :lol:


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

You obviously should not be worried at all. I rarely make it up there anymore and think that if anything you'd probably be a decent guy to fish next to. I have absolutely no problem with you and I don't think most people recognize where your pics are at. No worries just blowin smoke at ya.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

BulletBobber said:


> *The small BulletBobber weighs 6 grams and the medium is 12 grams.*
> *They come in clear if you think color scares the fish.*
> *I know for fact that it better to have some remote control and caught more fish because I had it.*
> *You&#8217;ll find you can fish in place that nobody else can&#8230;.how many time was your spot taken???*
> ...


The grams that people are referring to is NOT how much the bobber weighs, but how much weight it will support when fully loaded.

As far as being a paid sponsor, maybe if you sold something that was useful then people would be interested. Here's a suggestion, take your bullet bobber out on a steelhead river and catch some fish using the techniques your diagram(s) display and post reports with fish pictures and video clips? This is what the guides do that are paid sponsors on here, they provide useful information whether or not someone is actually going to use their service.


----------

